# Is live feeding legal in Canada?



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Sorry if it's not appropriate to ask here, but I'm having trouble finding the answer elsewhere. I live in the US where it's legal to feed live to snakes, but I'm planning on moving to Ontario and I was just wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Or even frowned upon?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, it's legal.

(Sorry if you read my first answer, I thought you were asking if it was illegal.)


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Oh, too bad.  I was really hoping it was illegal. I must have been thinking of the UK. Thanks for the response!


----------

